# Message from our president



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

[attachment=0:23qbvnju]message from our president.jpg[/attachment:23qbvnju]


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: 

Careful, some of the libs on the site might be offended at the way you speak of their holy one!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

-_O-

I'm getting some stickers made up.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

good stuff!


----------

